# DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen



## LastManStanding (17. September 2017)

*DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Hi,
ich suche DDR 4 Speicher mit
-AMD Profil wäre sehr schön
-Samsung B-Die
-Mindestens 3000 Mhz besser 3200Mhz
-Low Profile
-16GB (2x8GB)

Der neue RAM muss ein Low Profile sein weil ich mit den jetzigen HyperX die schon sehr flach sind nur noch etwa 1mm zum CPU Kühler haben.

Ich hab jetz schon viel gelesen und dechiffriert und verglichen, komme allerdings nicht auf einen Nenner
Wenn es solchen DDR4 einigermaßen erschwinglich gibt .. ich hab ihn noch nicht gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir da geholfen werden.

Gruß.

Edit: Verbaut wird das auf einem ASUS Crosshair VI Hero mit einem Zalman CNPSX12


----------



## Gast20180430 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Suche DDR 4 am liebsten mit AMD Profil*

1mm Abstand ist doch vollkommend ausreichend. Wo ist hier das Problem?


----------



## LastManStanding (18. September 2017)

*AW: Suche DDR 4 am liebsten mit AMD Profil*



MisdaT schrieb:


> 1mm Abstand ist doch vollkommend ausreichend. Wo ist hier das Problem?



Hä! Hast du meine Frage überhaupt gelesen?

ich verstehe nicht was du mir sagen möchtest. Ich suche ja neuen RAM..
Ich habe insgesammt trotz der schon Low-Profile Hyper X Fury nur noch 1mm Platz das heißt die dürfen nur ca 3 mm über dem PCB des RAM`s enden.
aber vorallem Single Ranked haben in hohen MHZ-Bereich oft auch hohe Kühler

Also ich habe jetz den Ballistix Tactical 3000 (BLT2C8G4D30AETA)DR, im Auge. Chip "Samsung K4A4G085WE-BCPB" Wohl E-DIE
Warschinlich nicht^^

Oder Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 DIMM Kit SR      K4A8G085WB-BCPB und der scheinbar B-Die oder?


----------



## Schori (19. September 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Bei den Corsair ist es ein Glücksspiel welche Chips verbaut werden. Meine haben z.B. Hynix drauf und laufen mit 3066MHz.
Ich überlege allerdings auf die Ballistix zu wechseln da diese Dual Ranked sind und wahrscheinlich auf 3200MHz zu bringen sind und dadurch schneller sind als meine Corsair.
Am Ende wirds nicht mal ein FPS ausmachen.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. September 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Also die Ballistix Tactical 3000 (BLT2C8G4D30AETA)DR haben nach Angeben von PCGH 3333MHz stabil geschaft auf einer Intel Platform.
Und der Unterschied von Ryzen 2666 Dual Ranked zu 3200 Singel Ranked sollen lediglich Minus 3- 7 % sein nach Angaben von Golem.de .
Und da dies ja 3000MHz Dual Ranked mit Samsung E-Die´s sind hätte ich immernoch in ferner Zukunft die Möglichkeit zum aufdrehen. Hoffe ich. Nur ich müsste sehen ob ich die 3,8cm unterbekomme.
Die Corsair LPX sind ja nun viel flacher mit 3,5cm. Aber auch häßlicher und es ist denke ich schwerer Single Ranked auf 3200 laufen zu lassen als Dual auf midestens 2666MHz oder vertue ich mich?


----------



## Schori (30. September 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Ich hab mir inzw. die Ballistix Tactical 3000 gegönnt. Diese laufen ohne Probleme direkt auf 3333MHz mit den Einstellungen aus der PCGH Ausgabe.
Habe somit Corsair LPX 3000 CL15 in rot über, liefen bei mir mit 3066MHz.


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. September 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Gskill Flare X haben wohl Samsung B-Chip`s aber die haben weder ein Low Profile noch sind sie günstig.Dafür sollten die 3200 Mhz wohl zu schaffen sein.
[User-Review] G.Skill FlareX DDR4-3200 C14-14-14-34 1,35v
G.Skill Flare X im Test - Ryzens Speichercontroller ausgetestet - Hardwareluxx
Crucial Ballistix sollen gut übertakbar sein von 2400 auf 2933 Mhz.
Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher | Produktinfo | Crucial DE


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Naja ich hatte mir am 19.9  Probehalber auch die Ballistix Tactical DR 3000Mhz bestellt. Gucken wie die laufen auf Ryzen. Im Heft haben sie abgedruckt, das diese Stabil auf 3333 kommen(Intel system glaube ich war es aber)!
Low Profile muss es schon sein. ich habe kein Platz^^
Günstig ist Relativ momentan


----------



## Ernie12345 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Hi, kann mir einer die Einstellungen sagen?
habe BLT2C8G4D30AETA  2x8 auf dem Asus prime pro


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Hi.Ernie12345
Einstellungen für was?Für den  Crucial  Ram damit der auf 2933Mhz läuft?
Warum machst du nicht nen eigenen Thread auf?Bisschen wenig Infos von dir hier
[Sammelthread] ASUS Prime X370-Pro (AM4)
Ist das 3000er den du da hast und wie läuft der denn aktuell bei dir?Bios aktuell? und D.O.C.P aktiviert?Ist sowas wie XMP von Intel.
Denke auf 3333 wird man den nicht kriegen stabil max 2933 denke ich wie man der Seite v. Hardwareluxx entnehmen kann.


----------



## Ernie12345 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Hi,
das ist 3000er dual rank
hatte ihn mit dem älteren Bios glaub 0806 auf 2933mhz.
Heut mal wieder geschaut, das hier gelesen und Blut gelegt -> neues Bios drauf -> siehe da mit DOCP komm ich nicht mal mehr auf 2933. Ohne DOCP geht 2933 - eine Idee warum?
das zählt das 3333 wohl eher weniger für meine System.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Er meinte ja auch es könnte für ein Intel System gewesen sein.Das merkst du sowieso nicht ob der jetzt mit 2933 oder 3000mhz läuft.Hauptsache stabil würde ich sagen.
In der Liste bei Hardwareluxx stand kein System dabei wo der Ram über 3000 laufen würde.zumindest nicht mit Crucial Ram.
ich hab sogar auf youtube ein Video gesehen wo schon 2400er Ram v. crucial mit 2933 lief.Das wär ja dann sehr günstig.
Dieser schafft das wohl.
Vengeance LPX schwarz 	16GB 	DDR4-3600 CL18-19-19 	DDR4-3333/ DDR4-3333/Bios 0801 0805 	CMK16GX4M2B3600C18
und dieser CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
aber bestimmt sehr teuer dann.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Crucial Ballistix Taktical 3000 BLT2C8G4D30AETA gehen Stabil auf 3333MHz bei 15-18-18-54 auf einem Asus Maximus mit 6700K PCGH 07/2017 extra rausgesucht für dich
Die Tuning eigenschafft war ja erst mein Kaufanreiz auch wenn es auf dem Ryzen chipsatz Momentan nicht geht


----------



## Schori (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*



Ernie12345 schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir einer die Einstellungen sagen?
> habe BLT2C8G4D30AETA  2x8 auf dem Asus prime pro



Bei mir läuft der RAM mit Folgenden Einstellungen Problemlos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Naja Lonemaster hat ein  ASUS Crosshair VI Hero und Ernie ein  ASUS Prime X370-Pro.
Wäre natürlich schön wenn das 1zu1 übertragbar wäre aber oft ist das leider nicht so.Probieren können sie es ja mal.


----------



## Ernie12345 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Danke danke, die Herrschaften!


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

@Ernie12345
Geb Mal Feedback ob du erfolgreich warst mit den Einstellungen


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*



Schori schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft der RAM mit Folgenden Einstellungen Problemlos:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3333Mhz Dual Ranked auf Ryzen ist doch geil.Und das bei CL16


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

jo Balistix Tacitcal 3000MHz Dual Ranked läuft auf anhieb mit CL15 2933MHz 1.35V. Also in AAA Spielen Anwendungen weiß ich noch nicht.

edit:
3200MHz Läuft auch, aber Stabilität hab ich nicht getestet. Für Windows Desktop Arbeiten/ Surfen/ Installationen/ Kopieren reicht es aber auf jedenfall


----------



## Shaav (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: DDR4 3000/3200 mit AMD Profil für Ryzen*

Wie sind eure Einstellungen für die verschiedenen Spannungen? Wie hoch taktet euer RAM inzwischen?

Meinen Riegel kriege ich auf 3466 CL16-19-17-17-36-55-1T. Dafür sind aber 1,50V und 1,10V SOC nötig.


----------

